# Blue Yabbie Lobster



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a blue yabbie lobster (yes I know there crawdads) I know where I am getting my lobster. I am have been reaserching on them but haven't found much. Anyone know a good site. Or have any info 4 me thanx:?:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Crayfish should be in a tank by themselves. They have a tendency to eat smaller and sleeping fish. Also they go through a molting process, and that makes them vunerable


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

I didn't plan on keeping it with fish. but do anyone know wut they eat?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Other than the live fish, pretty much anything they can get ahold of. Like sinking pellets or wafers


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

I used to live in Australia for like..... 15 years. Yabbies are found in almost all the lakes in the southern parts of Aust. Many kids who couldn't afford a rabbit or guinea pig for pets would simply go down with friends to the local lake, get a nice net and hopefully catch afew.
I actually had one; very slow moving but easy to look after. They mainly feed on small pieces of raw meat. They're alot like looking after frog tadpoles.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

They are easy to keep and feed and you can keep them with fast moving fish species provided the tank is big enough to accomodate both 20 Gallon should be big enough. 

Ive kept and bred the Australian Redclaw species and set up this forum which might help you http://redclaw.proboards20.com


----------

